# What is the meaning of December 25 Midnight?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Asked two guys who has was born here. None of the is sure which night is it - next or past

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

What, is there supposed to be something special about midnight tonight???


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> What, is there supposed to be something special about midnight tonight???


Wanted to order something from goreef

http://www.goreef.com/boxing-day.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

They mean it starts tonight at midnight. A strange technicality as midnight tonight is actually Dec. 26, but then again, marketing has never been known for accuracy


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

50seven said:


> They mean it starts tonight at midnight. A strange technicality as midnight tonight is actually Dec. 26, but then again, marketing has never been known for accuracy


Midnight is referring to the very first minute of boxing day.

i think.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Every store is different, Best Buy and Furture Shop have their internet boxing day at 8 pm Dec. 24th. But their store boxing day hours starts when they open on Dec., 26th. So there isn't really a official boxing hour. Every store can be different.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

